# I am bad at first impressions, let me try again XD



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi my name is Ashleigh, I am originaly from africa i moved here 8 years ago, I love all animals as i feel that i relate to them better than i do people. Please do not be offended by me when I say something to you that may seem harsh, I do not mean it to be nasty or come out making no sense, or overly explain, I have a personality/ Depression disorder not poor education ( i think you will find that i am a quite intellegent), which does not effect the way i do things but it does effect the way i say things *type*. I find that animals help me with this * make me better as such to say* I am 19 and I am a girl (obviousely). I have always dreamt of doing work with animals and my aim is to be a vet or a hairdresser ( i know hairdressing has nothing to do with animals)

Likes: all animals yes even worms and yes spiders to,

Dislikes: Lying.hostility, arguing, abusive people, mainly arguing, whats the point? we all hate wars right? so why create one amongst ourselves?

i have 12 rats, 4 hamster, a royal python, a chinchilla, 2 dogs, fish and an african grey. in the past i have had, lots of different snakes, including a cobra, dogs, rats, mice, rabbits, hamsters,ferrets, chickens, guinea pigs, a horse, birds, fish, name it i probably have had it, but i never have had a gerbil!

i can keep writting but i will probably end up over doing it if i havent already, anything more you need or want to know just ask.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site ashleigh...would be great to see some photos of your pets when you get the chance


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> Welcome to the site ashleigh...would be great to see some photos of your pets when you get the chance


You can count on that XD

Nighty night lovely person i have to be up at 6 to start my day XD


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Hiya Ashleigh 
I love all animals too, but I have to disagree with ya about the worms


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Hiya Ashleigh
> I love all animals too, but I have to disagree with ya about the worms


worms make great food for fish


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

i gotta say one thing....this thread isnt gonna start a fight now is it LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> i gotta say one thing....this thread isnt gonna start a fight now is it LOL :thumbup1:


I won't be starting any fights and hopefully the brute squad have finished criticising me  I've made my apology to Wilted and wish her all the best :

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome! I hope you do enjoy your stay here 

 We have the same name


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Shaun-O said:


> i gotta say one thing....this thread isnt gonna start a fight now is it LOL :thumbup1:


I shall play nice lol...no reason for a row on this thread, its only an Introduction


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum hunni xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

It's such a shame that you had your other thread spoiled by some people


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome we have 7 ratties.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome again to the forum hun, no arguments from me or any silly name calling. I have already seen pics of your rats and there is one in particuar I just adore, but I can't remember the colour even though you already told once:blush:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome (again )

I really enjoyed my m&ms :lol:

Sorry that i ranted on your thread, some things just needed saying 

Hope you will stick around as we are all (well most) lovely people, especially me


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hello and welcome (again )
> 
> I really enjoyed my m&ms :lol:
> 
> ...


Sarah is especially lovely!!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hello and welcome (again )
> 
> I really enjoyed my m&ms :lol:
> 
> ...


yes u r very nice sarah  as am i  contrary to popular belief


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> yes u r very nice sarah  as am i  contrary to popular belief


Definately


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome!

don't worry about over explaining, having odd ways of saying something or occasionally upsetting people, we all do it! We can't be perfect all the time, try as we might 

i'm sure you'll fit in no problems at all


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> yes u r very nice sarah  as am i  contrary to popular belief


Tut tut, what about me? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Tut tut, what about me? :lol:


You are lovely Marcia xx


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Tut tut, what about me? :lol:


yea ur ok too


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> yea ur ok too


Just ok?  

No climpies for you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

heehee guys its ok about the ranting guys, When I did the Princes trust team Programme I learnt, forming, storming, reforming, performing, Basically as team, we are formed, we will have fall outs, but then we make up and we will be a stronger team to perform better together XD

And yes You all are lovely people XD


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Where in Africa are you from - I used to live in Tanzania


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

OH YAY!!!!!! I FINALY GET TO DO THIS!!! hi ashleigh, my name is ashleigh, no im ashleigh and you are ashleigh, no you are ashleigh and i am ashleigh..... oh  the novelty has worn off now.... HI Ashleigh!


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Where in Africa are you from - I used to live in Tanzania


I used to live in Zimbabwe, Bulawayo XD


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> I used to live in Zimbabwe, Bulawayo XD


Cool, sort of close ish then hahahaha


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Ashleigh and welcome to Pet Forums to you and all your lovely animals.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Cool, sort of close ish then hahahaha


Yeah quite XD


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Ashleigh, welcome, can't wait to see pics of your ratties


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. You've certainly had lots of different animals in your time!! I'm very jealous


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Hi welcome to the forum. You've certainly had lots of different animals in your time!! I'm very jealous


too many lol but i love and loved every single one of them :thumbup1:


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

oh yeahhh I have photo's up now in my album of all my petsssss XD


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi!!!  Welcome!!!!



Shaun-O said:


> worms make great food for fish


Also really good for threatening to put down people's necks if you want rid of them :lol:



Marcia said:


> Tut tut, what about me? :lol:


Don't forget me!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Don't forget me!!


How could we forget you Zany


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Hi!!!  Welcome!!!!
> 
> Also really good for threatening to put down people's necks if you want rid of them :lol:
> 
> Don't forget me!!


Youre lovely too ZT.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Youre alkl lovely XD


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Youre alkl lovely XD


I agree with you  :lol:


----------



## Shaun-O (Nov 16, 2009)

YAY XD, 


Heehee Bonnie is the size of a house!!! she looks like a tennis ball with tooth picks for legs!!! its so cute, she is lunging now so i have limited my time with her so i don't stress her, but i do sit near her and talk and it seems to keep her content


----------

